
Ask HN: Framework to bill customers for cloud compute costs? - sideshowb
I&#x27;m not clear whether this thing exists, but essentially, I have a useful algorithm for a specific niche market. I would like to implement it on a highly parallel cloud compute platform (think running a job on 1000+ nodes at once, possibly though not necessarily with mapreduce). And I would like to charge customers for using this algorithm.<p>Is there an existing framework that handles all the necessary billing - ideally with customers directly liable to the compute provider, to limit my own liability, with a percentage added for my own fees?<p>I appreciate on AWS you can release an EC2 image which people can use on their own instances while you charge an hourly licensing fee. Ideally I&#x27;d be looking for something easier on the customer, though.
======
verdverm
There is nothing open source at the moment, many companies build something
like this, welcome to the world of product development!

Thing is, if you have a data product, get ready to deploy to their account.
They aren't going to ship that data to you, too most cost and risk. You can
start with a SaaS offering, 8x markup, then transition them to enterprise
license that is more seat / time based than resource consumption.

